# capper available



## rrawhide (Dec 12, 2008)

hey hey hey and hi









I FOUND IT!</font>

Remembered
that I, too, have an antique beer bottle capper!! This is from
grandfathers farm and I am sure he used it in the prohibition era too.
Anyway, here is a picture of it AND</font> a 1/2 full box of antique bottle caps too. (did not count them - see picture!!)

This
is cast iron - made in USA stamped on bottom. Is red in color and does
not have magnet in the capper part. Photo makes it look a little
squished but it is about 17" tall.

SO</font> here it is - not painted gold but works fine and showing a little rust. Could be cleaned up and painted to look great. 

I
am not attached to 'this' and am not going to be making beer so anybody
wanna trade? For wine of course - - - - would like something from a
different part of the country than california to try and sample - -
like scuppernong or ???

will consider all offers so let the fun begin - - - - probably be best to PM me with questions - - - 

thanx

rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2008)

I bet Jobe could do a great job with his sand blaster and some paint like he did his fruit press.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 12, 2008)

wade said:


> I bet Jobe could do a great job with his sand blaster and some paint like he did his fruit press.



Jobe's Got Scuppernong wine also................

Gotta say, last years batch was the best ever.................

Thinken about it......


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2008)

Couldnt think of the paint you used for the press but it came out awesome.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 12, 2008)

Powder Coat.

You put a small electrical charge to the metal (after it's cleaned), and spray the powder on, which has the consistency of very fine baby powder, thats colored. Once completely coated, hang in the oven at 375 for 10 to 15 minutes and your done, ready to use immediately. Extremely indestructible.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats the 1!


----------



## gaudet (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll have to post some before and after of a powdercoating we had done on some patio furniture. Perhaps tomorrow, its gettin late and I"m about to check into a warm comfy bed.....


----------



## gaudet (Dec 13, 2008)

As promised

http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=6884


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 13, 2008)

You can use that for wine, too. If you want smaller gift bottles or "event" bottles. We use soda and beer bottles for wine coolers. When we go to the parade in town we take a cooler of "soda" bottles for our refreshment as we watch the floats go by. You _might_ want to get some new caps though...


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 23, 2008)

Wade, do you use those "Carlos Rossi" 1 gallon jugs for your wines? What size stopper do you use?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 23, 2008)

The Carlo Rossi jugs we get around here are 4 liters, a tad bigger than a gallon....More wine!!!!





Size 6 bungs fit best....Have used 6½, seems a bit large and another [unknown size] seems a bit small.


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 23, 2008)

NW, perfect!! Thank you!!! Now, to pick out a wine kit to justify the shipping costs.


----------

